# iTunes 109: retirer un peu de de graphisme à  iTunes 10!



## The_Ironist (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à toutes & toutes, 

J'espère que vous avez passé un agréable week-end 

Je m'abstiendrai de tous commentaires concernant l'installateur de M.Erambert... Et vous laisserai le soin d'apprécier le transcendant résultat: 

http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/1162/wawwww.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Aussi vais-je m'abstenir de commentaires quant au pseudo uninstaller et vous proposerai une solution simplisme et à mon avis incontournable pour recouvrer l'interface d'iTunes.

1° Pas de panique! le "logiciel" à juste fichu une belle pagaille dans contents/resources du paquet iTunes.
2° Si vous ne l'avez pas, télécharger AppCleaner , mettez-le à jour, ensuite dans AppCleaner/Préférences... décochez "Protéger les apps par défaut", sélectionnez alors "Applications" dans la fenêtre d'AppCleaner, cochez iTunes, cliquez sur rechercher puis supprimer.
3° Enfin, téléchargez iTunes et ré-installez-le.

AppCleaner n'a pas supprimé votre libraire iTunes, inutile de vous en soucier, cette dernière sera chargée automatiquement à l'ouverture d'iTunes! 

Vous retrouverez alors ce que l'on peut décemment appeler une "interface graphique" si austère soit-elle!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quant au soft, beaucoup d'esbroufe (dont un article sur macgé) pour si peu, à savoir un copier/coller d'un rsrc dans Contents/Ressources du paquet iTunes. 

Malheureusement, malgré de nombreuses recherches, je ne parviens pas à mettre la main sur un fichier rsrc d'icônes iTunes 9.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider à mettre de la couleur dans iTunes via une manip' propre (pas d'installateur), je lui en serais très reconnaissant 

Bien cordialement, 

iRonist


----------



## Larme (23 Octobre 2011)

Tu veux mettre de la couleur à quel niveau ?
Au niveau des icônes sur la barre latérale ?
Tu l'a dit toi-même il suffit de toucher aux fichiers qui sont dans iTunes/Contents/Ressources...
Rien de bien compliqué à les modifier, non ?


----------



## The_Ironist (23 Octobre 2011)

Hello Larme,

Merci pour ta contribution.
Il s'agit en effet des icônes de la barre latérale!
Ce qui complique les choses c'est que tous les liens pointants vers les les fichiers iTunes.rsrc (Colorized)  sont morts


----------



## The_Ironist (23 Octobre 2011)

Résolu... Merci...  moi-même! 

moi-même: De rien un plaisir d'avoir pu m'aider


----------



## fredx360 (24 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour cette astuce


----------

